# Kingdom_Hearts_Birth_By_Sleep_USA_PSP-pSyPSP



## Chanser (Sep 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Long before Sora was chosen by his Keyblade, the worlds' safety lay in the hands of the true Keyblade Masters. Three youths - Terra, Ventus and Aqua - have been training long and hard under Master Eraqus to prove that they, too, exhibit the Mark of Mastery. But they will soon find themselves in the middle of a crisis affecting worlds far beyond their own - just as another Keyblade Master, Xehanort, goes mysteriously missing. Three friends, three destinies. Everything will link back to the beginning.
> 
> CODE
> °                   °                  °
> ...



Filename: psy-khbbs.rar
Archive Size: 99 x 15MB


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm just starting to play this game. It's fun!


----------



## prowler (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice bump.


----------



## 300adel300 (Jun 26, 2011)

fine friend!


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2013)

archive name? file size?

what's this thread about?


----------



## Rydian (May 26, 2013)

NicoBlogs said:


> archive name? file size?
> 
> what's this thread about?


Information about dumps.


----------



## macmanhigh (May 26, 2013)

Still got to pass this but my Vita is taking up its time slot now  Disgaea 3


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 9, 2013)

I just started playing it, it's cool.


----------



## fadeyt (Nov 19, 2014)

thank you


----------

